# Arrow information please - Points



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi,
I am looking for information on an arrow.
Does anyone know the inside diameter of an Easton ACE arrow or a Navigator 600-1000 arrow (should be the same).
I am trying to find a light point to fit a Victory Nano Force arrow.
Thanks
Lionel


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

.166", same as the Nano Force (or as they call it now, "Armor Piercing"). All the ACE/Nav componenets will fit internally, as will the G nocks, ACE pins, etc.

I'm guessing you want lighter than 100 grains?

Victory makes 80 grain points for these. ACE points will fit, but depending on what size Nano Force you have, the shaft may be a tiny bit wider than the point. ACG (Navigator) points for the larger sizes would be a good fit, but they don't come lighter than 100.

Lancaster has tons of the older steel ACE points in 60-80 grain breakoff for $10 per dozen.


----------



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks,
I have used The Archery Program for years to help select equipment.
I am looking for 60 gr points. Easton makes them for the Navigator 600-1000 but does not list the diameter.
I am working on getting the total arrow weight to about 230 grains to shoot a 26 inch arrow at 45 pounds. 5 grains per pound for 3d.
We are using the Carbon Tech Cheeta 3ds (650 spine) now but the Victory would increase the FOC a bit. Smaller diameter would help with wind drift as well. I just can't find the parts to test them
The biggest problem is to find shops with a stock of light gear to allow a customer to purchase these arrows to test without ordering a dozen. 
Thanks for the input
Lionel


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

You may have a hard time with this. Lancaster's not allowed to ship Easton products into Canada. I'd look at checking stores that have been around a long time that may have old stock. South Nation Archery Supply in Winchester, The Archer's Nook and The Bow Shop all spring to mind, but you'll still have to pay shipping.


----------



## Clip (Mar 17, 2009)

Why not buy the Victory 80 gr and centre drill them from the back side.. do you know anyone with a small lathe.. really not that hard to do.


----------

